
How to search for restaurants along your route? - smangayy
I am thinking of developing an app, where you can search for restaurants along your route. I am planning to use Yelp, trip advisor, and other local restaurant apis, over google maps, with minimum deviation from your route. Please let me know if you think this is useful and provide your valuable feedback.
======
PaulHoule
This category interests me a lot. Not just for restaurants but hotels too.

The priceline model is so European. We're Americans, we take road trips. I
would be happy to drive 50 miles more or less on a given day if it means
either saving money or having a good experience at a hotel. (Also if you're
over 30 you might get a prepaid phone and use the money you save to buy a
car.)

~~~
smangayy
That's a good point, thank you. In other words, are you saying that it will be
useful to you, if you had a filter to search for rating and/or prices, along
the route? if you are interested please take a look at my landing page:
www.goroutly.com

------
DanielStraight
Bing actually does this already. Not perfectly, of course, but there is
precedent to be aware of. (You may have to turn on their Maps Preview version.
Then just search for directions and click the food icon for restaurants along
the way.)

~~~
smangayy
Thank you for letting me know about it. But where does Bing get it's reviews
from? and how trustable are the reviews?

------
santoshvella
I think this would be very helpful to plan things and have a good food while
on road.

~~~
smangayy
Thank you for the feedback!

------
kveerannagari
This would be definitely useful especially when you are on road trip.

